# Charlotte, NC



## inspiurd (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good water-based printer in NC (Charlotte hopefully)?


----------



## SoapBoyFresh (Dec 2, 2010)

Check out Rjennings google it. He has videos to get you started.
Hope this helps...


----------



## beachhut (Nov 6, 2011)

Im in myrtle beach not to far away, i can help you
beach hut treasures'


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

SoapBoyFresh said:


> Check out Rjennings google it. He has videos to get you started.
> Hope this helps...


They are looking for a printer not learn how to print.


----------



## beachhut (Nov 6, 2011)

wow what do you mean by that, I do print t shirts and other. Please explaine. what is with that remark...


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

beachhut said:


> wow what do you mean by that, I do print t shirts and other. Please explaine. what is with that remark...


Not your post look at the post I quoted remark was for the person quoted. The gave info to learn how to screen print


----------



## beachhut (Nov 6, 2011)

lolo so sorry for jumpin up at u
thx have a great day


----------

